# Topcom WLAN unter SUSE10.1



## lordofscotland (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab auf meinem Notebook WinXP und Suse10.1 am laufen.
Wollte nun unter Suse meine Topcom Wlan PCMCIA Card nutzen, hab dafür auch das Tool eingebunden in den Kernel.

Doch die Karte will nicht Laufen, kann mir einer von euch einen Tip geben was man da machen kann?

Dank im Voraus


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juni 2006)

lordofscotland hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wollte nun unter Suse meine Topcom Wlan PCMCIA Card nutzen, hab dafür auch das Tool eingebunden in den Kernel.


Meinst Du mit dem Tool vielleicht NDISWrapper?
Falls ja, hast Du nach der Installation dessen folgende Schritte unternommen?

den Windows-Treiber mit NDISWrapper installieren
das Kernel-Modul ndiswrapper laden
mittels iwconfig pruefen ob eine WLAN-Karte gefunden wird


----------



## lordofscotland (10. Juni 2006)

Moin,

genau den NDISWrapper meine ich, das blöde is nur hab den von der DVD installiert da es sich nicht anders installieren lies, hab auch den passenden Treiber (Windows) für die Karte und wollte die einbinden, da bekomme ich auf der KOnsole nur die Mitteilung das der Befehl ndiswrapper -i  /tmp/treiber/mrv8335.inf  command not found.
Nun steh ich da wie die sprichwörtliche Kuh vorm neuen Tor und weiss nicht weiter, denn mit lspci wird die Karte angezeigt, und zwar als
Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g

Also scheint Suse ja einen Treiber für das Teil zu haben, nur will die Karte nicht starten.

denn mit iwconfig bekomme ich nur die Mitteilung no wireless extensions bei lo eth0 sit0.

Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit das ganze einzubinden?

Lordofscotland


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juni 2006)

Wenn Dir *command not found* ausgegeben wird, dann scheint die Installation von NDISWrapper unvollstaendig zu sein oder wurde garnicht erst vorgenommen.
Ich wuerde Dir raten den aktuellen Quellcode zu holen und diesen zu installieren. Vor allem da bei aelteren Versionen gern mal Probleme auftraten, mein Treiber hat z.B. bis NDISWrapper 1.4 immer eine Kernel-Panic verursacht, erst ab NDISWrapper 1.5 laeuft bei mir alles wunderbar.


----------



## lordofscotland (10. Juni 2006)

Hab nun NDISWrapper installiert und wollte den Treiber mittels ndiswrapper -i /tmp/treiber/mrv8335.inf einbinden

folgendes erscheint:

wallhalla:/home/mike # ndiswrapper -i /tmp/treiber/mrv8335.inf
Installing mrv8335
couldn't copy /tmp/treiber/mrv8335.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135.

Dachte naja vielleicht hast doch geklappt und habe dann folgendes versucht

wallhalla:/home/mike # modprobe ndiswrapper
FATAL : Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.16.13-4-smp/updates/ndiswrapper.ko): invalid argument

Was soll das heissen?
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe will Linux mir sagen das es ein Problem hat, nur welches?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juni 2006)

Hast Du versucht den Treiber als root zu installieren oder als normaler User?
Ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass Du dafuer root-Rechte benoetigst.

Der Fehler sagt Dir, dass das Modul nicht geladen werden konnte, was wahrscheinlich daran liegt, dass der Treiber nicht installiert wurde.


----------



## lordofscotland (10. Juni 2006)

Hab das ganze als root erledigt, kann mir nicht erklären wieso das nicht geht.
Hab jetzt versucht die 1.17er Version zu installieren, das macht Suse absolut nicht, und so genau kenn ich mich auch noch nicht aus mit Linux.

Kann man irgendwo statt der .tar Verzeichnisse auch ndiswrapper als rpm bekommen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juni 2006)

lordofscotland hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann man irgendwo statt der .tar Verzeichnisse auch ndiswrapper als rpm bekommen?


Keine Ahnung, das einzige was ich als RPM installiert hab ist OpenOffice.


----------



## lordofscotland (10. Juni 2006)

Den Treiber (die *.inf Datei) hat es installiert, nur mit modprobe ndiswrapper gibt es eine Fehlermeldung das dass Tool nicht will.

Das selbe gilt auch für die Installation der 1.17er version


----------



## LarsT (27. Juni 2006)

Der Fehler liegt nicht in der Installation des Windowstreibers, sondern ist schon bei der Installation des ndiswrappers geschehen.
Wenn keine Kernel-Quellen installiert sind, so wird bei der Installation des ndiswrappers, das Modul ndiswrapper.ko nicht erzeugt, somit kann dieses Modul nicht geladen werden.

Leider wird das Paket Kernel-source nicht automatisch mitinstalliert, wenn man den ndiswrapper installiert.

lordofscotland deinstalliere den ndiswrapper wieder. Installiere das zu deinem Kernel passenden Kernel-source-Paket und danach installiere den ndiswrapper neu und folge ganz normal der Anleitung.


----------



## lordofscotland (2. Juli 2006)

Hi Community,

hab heute die kernel_source nachinstalliert und versucht den ndiswrapper zu installieren,
es kommen immer wider Fehlermeldungen das dass Tool nicht installiert wird.

Hab von einem Freund das Programm driverload bekommen, hab es installiert, dannach den Treiber für die Karte mittels Browseroberfläche installiert, dann die Karte eingesteckt und Linux hat sich aufgehangen.

Also Neustart vom System und was bekomme ich, Kernel Panik.

Nun steh ich vor dem Rätsel was ich noch machen kann, hab mir schon den AVM USB-Stick fürs Wlan geholt weil es dort ja Treiber gibt bei AVM doch die klappen auch net.

Nun meine Frage an euch, lohnt sich eine Neuinstallation von Linux oder geht Wlan nur unter MS zu nutzen.

Danke an euch im voraus.


----------



## LarsT (2. Juli 2006)

lordofscotland hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi Community,
> 
> hab heute die kernel_source nachinstalliert und versucht den ndiswrapper zu installieren,
> es kommen immer wider Fehlermeldungen das dass Tool nicht installiert wird.



Junge, du musst den ndiswrapper auch entfernen und erst nach dem installieren der kernelsourcen, die ndiswrapper-pakete neu installieren. Das fehlende Modul ndiswrapper.ko wird nur kompelliert, wenn bei der Installation der Ndiswrapper-*Pakete*, die kernelsourcen installiert sind, ein installieren der kernelsourcen nach installation der Ndiswrapper-Pakete hilft nicht. Im übrigen ist darauf zu achten das die richtigen kernelsourcen passend zum genutzten Kernel installiert sind.

Im übrigen ist WLAN unter Linux kein Problem, da macht ein WinXP Home mehr Probleme. Ich nutze eine Sitecom WL115, unter Suse 9.2 mit dem ndiswrapper betrieben und seit 10.0 mit dem RT2500-Treiber.


----------



## lordofscotland (2. Juli 2006)

Mit dem nach installieren meinte ich eine komplette Neuinstallation, sorry wenn ich mir falsch ausgedrückt habe.


----------



## lordofscotland (2. Juli 2006)

So nun noch eine letzte Frage,

ich hab bei meinem Gigaset SE505 Wlan Router die Verschlüsselung eingeschaltet und auf WEP128 gestellt, Linux findet den Router auch, nur eine Verbindung kommt nicht zustande.

Es wird versucht und dann kommt die Meldung nicht angeschlossen und fertig ist.

Hab via KWIFIManger, Yast und dem Konfigtool fürs netzwerk alles probiert, hab sogar die verschlüsselung rausgenommen und nix geht.

Gibt es da einen Trick wie man das lösen kann?


Thanks @ all


----------



## LarsT (3. Juli 2006)

Was gibt iwconfig und ifconfig aus?

Hast du den WEP-Schlüssel als Passphrase oder in hexadezimaler Form eingegeben?

Nutzt du feste IPs oder DHCP?

Ist die IP des Router als Standardgateway eingetragen und wie lautet sie?


----------



## lordofscotland (3. Juli 2006)

Nabend Community,

also folgende Einstellung habe ich für die Wlankarte vorgenommen unter Yast2

1. feste IP
2. IP vom DSL - Modem zwecks Internetzugang (D-Link Router ist nur als Bridge aktiv)
3. Kennung als ASCII, genauso wie unter Windows

Das Tool KNetworkManager meldet immer wieder Verbindung getrennt, lass ich die Verbindung herstellen fragt mich das Tool nach der WEP-Passphrase, die trage ich auch ein, nur klappt das ganze dann doch nicht.

Keine Ahnung warum das micht klappen will.


----------



## LarsT (3. Juli 2006)

Hinsichtlich des WEP-Schlüssel hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem, das sich aber auflöste als ich anstatt der Passphrase, den Schlüssel in hexadezimaler Form eintrug.

Hast du bei den Karteneinstellungen in yast folgendes verwendet:

Betriebsmodus -> verwaltet
ESSID-> die ESSID deine WLAN-Netzes
Authentifizierungsmodus -> gemeinsamer Schlüssel


----------



## _STONE_COLD_ (6. Juli 2006)

also ich hab das gleiche problem bei meiner wlan karte mit dem installieren des treibers

couldn't copy /bcmwl5.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135

kommando zurück, geht doch *lol*


merci LarsT


----------

